# Concerned about Sunny. Green poo, weird eating and adnormal behavior.



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm concerned about Sunny.*

He's been good for months and hasn't peed inside. I wake up this morning to peeing, I moved around and Serenity came running to me and I could hear Sunny over were the peeing was happening so I know it was him. When I got up and turned the light on, I noticed he also did poos. They were green in color.

What does green in poo mean?

Ok, fine, I let them outside. Feeding time comes around before I leave for work. Sunny isn't as excited as he normally is. I put the food down, he takes one, looks at me, ever so slowly, VERY SLOWLY starts eating a few more pieces. Takes a few second break, eats a few more. I went inside to finish getting ready but I decided to check on him again. He still had a whole lot of kibble left.

He's just not himself. He normally follows me to the back door but he sat down and just looked at me.

I'd thought he'd be hungry because he wasn't fed properly this weekend. My concern is he got a marrow bone yesterday and he did a good amount of chewing on the bone.

This was only this morning and he may be fine when I get home or tomorrow but should I be concerned about a blockage?

Or any ideas what may be going on?

Anything I should watch for?

I'm at work now so I'll check on him when I get home.

I will take him to the vet if he's being weir when I get home.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

My sister did check on him, he still hasn't touched the kibble. She did give him some bread though and he ate that. I hope he is acting better when I get home.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

What kibble are you feeding him? Did he get into any garbage?


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

I feed*Optimum (Yes, I know it's a bad food.*I am changing him to RAW in 3 weeks though, when I get back from my holiday. No, no garbage. The only thing I know he chew/ate was the marrow bone I gave him.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Iv never heard of that brand. If its a bad food, cant you switch to a better quality one before raw? Maybe the lower quality food isnt working well for his stomach? If he's still pooing, I doubt its a blockage. Hmm Im not sure what else to say.. maybe someone else will chime in


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

Kat said:


> Iv never heard of that brand. If its a bad food, cant you switch to a better quality one before raw? Maybe the lower quality food isnt working well for his stomach? If he's still pooing, I doubt its a blockage. Hmm Im not sure what else to say.. maybe someone else will chime in


I'll be able to get a better quality kibble but not until Friday sadly. He's been on this food for a while so it's hard to believe it isn't working with his stomach. He always gulps down the kibble, though he didn't this morning. I wish the food didn't sit right with his stomach, at least I'd know what's going on and I could fix it now.

Thanks for your thoughts! I feel better it may not be blockage at least. I just need to find out what it is.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

So, I got home and he seemed pretty normal, he was a tad different but only the slightest. 15mins after I got home, he was play fighting with Serenity as he always does when I get home.

When I got home, he was chewing on a bone so I picked them all up and threw them in the bin. He slowly walked over to the kibble and started eating at a steady pace.*

So.. I have held off on the vet today but if he's off tomorrow, he will go in. He IS defiantly going in Friday, even if he acts normal. He really needs to be checked out because of this peeing thing. I am hoping he can edit till Friday since then I won't need to borrow money but we'll see.

I'll update tomorrow morning, if he eats properly/if he doesn't pee in my room. I just hope he was having a off day this morning but we'll see.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Maybe he has a UTI or crystals? That can cause inappropriate urinating. And it's painful, so some pets dont want to eat or drink. Keep him hydrated until you see the vet on Friday. If I were you I would atleast do a urinalysis.


----------

